# Mt House Biscuits and Gravy review



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Mountain House Biscuits and gravy*
I was pretty stoked when Mountain House announced they had added biscuits and gravy to their product line. So, I purchased a pouch.

I prepared this entrée strictly to the label directions. I used 1.5 cups of boiling water in the pouch, stirred well, and then bundled the pouch into my cozy and waited 10 minutes. The label actually said 8-9 mins and called for 1 ¾ cups of water, but suggested 1.5 cups of water for a thicker gravy.

*Results:* After the 10 minutes, the stuff looked just like&#8230; Biscuits and gravy. Made with broken up biscuits. The gravy had a really nice peppery taste, something I enjoyed, as so often, FD food is really bland. The down side was the crunchy bits - not all the biscuit bits rehydrated well.

*Suggestions*: Use the full 1 and ¾ cups of water and leave it sit in your cozy for_ no less_ than 10 and I would suggest 15 minutes, stirring at least once. This should mitigate any of the crunch.

*Bottom line* - _Tasty._ I see this as far more of a breakfast entrée than the usually runny eggs. YMMV. Not everyone will enjoy the peppery taste.

*Bummer*: 900 mg of sodium. If you eat the entire pouch, and it is listed as a single serving, be aware of the sodium.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

We've found that a lot of the prepared meals that Mt. House makes have things in them we do not want. That's why we like Provident Pantry from Emergency Essentials as they have singular products with little or no additives. Now they have labeled their products Essentials, I suspect it is Provident Pantry that is just labeled for them.


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I am a huge sucker for biscuits and gravy.

One thing I learned from all of my years in the Army: In a SHTF scenario, as long as it'll make a terd you are good to go. When you stop making terds you're dead.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Viking said:


> We've found that a lot of the prepared meals that Mt. House makes have things in them we do not want. That's why we like Provident Pantry from Emergency Essentials as they have singular products with little or no additives. Now they have labeled their products Essentials, I suspect it is Provident Pantry that is just labeled for them.


Thank you for the heads up. This is what I was looking for.

To the OP DKR, the review was nice to see. I will be trying these soon. I usually shy away from things I don't know how they would work.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

As part of working with new folks we have them sit down and taste test survival foods. Mountain House by far has the best reviews for both taste and real serving size labels. 

I will be ordering some of the biscuits and gravy right away to test. Thanks for heads up. GB


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Did you buy it locally or order it? I love me some biscuits & gravy! We usually go to a local sporting goods store & a buy single serving of whatever we want to taste. If we like it, we buy in bulk.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Did you buy it locally or order it? I love me some biscuits & gravy! We usually go to a local sporting goods store & a buy single serving of whatever we want to taste. If we like it, we buy in bulk.


Purchased at the local (whispers) Wally World.


----------

